
Show HN: AcceleratorX Book – 62 alumni share how to get into YCombinator - laksmanv
http://www.acceleratorx.com/
======
staunch
There's nothing for HN to see. It's a $50 PDF paywall.

Paul Graham's advice is worth far more, he's a YC founder, and it's entirely
free:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html)

------
whiddershins
First thought:

Sleazy. Charge people $50 to get “advice” on how to get into YCombinator.

No. Just. No.

~~~
samfisher83
People get paid for writing books. I don't think that is too outrageous.
People write books in how to get into school, get a job, start a business etc.

~~~
whiddershins
1) if you really could optimize for acceptance you would to some extent be
defeating their process. It is in the ballpark of white hat/black hat seo...
sure that could ultimately be untrue if during the course of following advice
you actually just made a better company but ... at that point the title is
misleading, which leads us to ...

2) Very predatory on people’s dreams of success. There are many products out
there that are priced very high, and basically are targeted towards people who
can’t really take advantage of the advice. I think the ethics surrounding that
are questionable at best.

~~~
samfisher83
There are a lot of smart people. There probably isn't that much separates team
x from y. If this book helps them good for them.

~~~
jbob2000
His point is that if you are smart and have a good product, you don't need
this book. If you aren't either of those things, Y Combinator doesn't want you
and this book is helping you cheat.

------
jacquesm
So, Laksman, did you successfully get into YCombinator?

------
robthebrew
click bait. Plus when you get to the site, it is totally devoid of information
vs. prettiness.

------
charlesdm
Looks interesting

